
Everything You Know About Lawyer Selection Is Wrong - luu
http://premonition.ai/everything-you-know-about-lawyer-selection-is-wrong-big-data-analyzes-litigation/
======
DiabloD3
This website's formatting is absolutely horrid (seems to be a company blog for
Premonition), but the story is surprisingly interesting.

However, isn't this how people have been selecting lawyers for years? See what
their win/loss ratio is, and see if there is any reason to discount a
favorable ratio.

Doesn't really seem like a big data problem to me.

